# Lelit buying advice



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

I recently tried to buy a used machine, which wasn’t a huge success - luckily I should get my money back. However, after this experience I am not too keen on buying used machines and would prefer to buy something new. 

Based on my budget, Lelit seems to be the best option and coffeefriend have a pretty good offer on Lelit machines at the moment. All that is left is to decide which one to go for, my top choices are Grace, Glenda PL41PLUS T (PID version) and Victoria (this might be a bit difficult to sell to my partner, but given the sale, the price is pretty good). I am the only coffee drinker and would only need to do one drink at a time. Which one would you recommend and do you have any other recommendations? Not particularly tied to any brand, just looking for a good coffee machine that will last a while. I am conscious that Grace has 57mm basket so that’s quite restricting when it comes to accessories, but realistically I wouldn’t look to do anything beyond upgrading the basket and maybe screen - which I can get from IMS.


----------



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

Should mention, this is meant to be an upgrade from Sage Duo Temp pro. Would I notice any difference with these machines. 

Thanks in advance! 😊


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

That's a shame, as there's a lovely Lelit for sale in the classifieds   Was it a used commercial machine you went for?

No machine is going to magically give you better coffee. I guess the key upgrades for you (with the Glenda and Victoria at least) would be the programmable PID and pre-infusion, giving you more flexibility to chase better coffee with varying roast levels, origins etc.

I am a fan of Lelit though, I think they generally offer high quality machines at a good price.


----------



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

It was a semi-commercial one group from eBay, that was used at home, but on inspection not looked after, with a few leaks and rust on components. Yeah, I have seen, but I think at this point I just want the peace of mind of the warranty.

The Grace has PID too, more advanced than on the Glenda, if I understood correctly. I understand that there is a quite big difference between the two PIDs, but don’t really know what that means in real terms and if the difference in price makes sense.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry you are right, I got confused, there are quite a few models!

Yeah, not sure about the PIDs, I assume they both let you set the temperature to within one degree, so in what way is one better than the other? More accurate? Better longevity? Where did you hear this?


----------



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

The Grace and Victoria have the Lelit control centre, which has additional functions like, pre-infusion, timer, automatic back flush and a few other things. The Glenda has a regular PID and no pre-infusion.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

The timer and automatic backflush sound like nice haves to me, but not exactly game-changers. Programmable pre-infusion does offer you greater flexibility, and it is widely agreed that pre-infusion is an important aspect of espresso to ensure an even extraction.

I'm sure the type of pre-infusion on these machines works by briefly enabling the pump to wet the grounds, then cutting the pump for the desired amount of time before continuing extraction. @Ando is selling an Elizabeth which I'm sure does the same thing, maybe he could give us his thoughts on this feature?


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

Elizabeth has both steam and bloom pre infusion. Both great features, very easy to use and tinker with.
I don’t know anything about the machines you are considering, other than it’s a fair jump from semi commercial machine to the lower end of Lelit offerings


----------



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

Thanks both! Yeah that’s what I am thinking as well! Tempted to go for the Grace, will think about it!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Don't buy from coffee friend 

Buy from Bella barista or black cat coffee 

Also check the portafilter size I know some lelit are 57mm


----------



## sls (Jan 20, 2018)

AdrianA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently tried to buy a used machine, which wasn’t a huge success - luckily I should get my money back. However, after this experience I am not too keen on buying used machines and would prefer to buy something new.
> 
> Based on my budget, Lelit seems to be the best option and coffeefriend have a pretty good offer on Lelit machines at the moment. All that is left is to decide which one to go for, my top choices are Grace, Glenda PL41PLUS T (PID version) and Victoria (this might be a bit difficult to sell to my partner, but given the sale, the price is pretty good). I am the only coffee drinker and would only need to do one drink at a time. Which one would you recommend and do you have any other recommendations? Not particularly tied to any brand, just looking for a good coffee machine that will last a while. I am conscious that Grace has 57mm basket so that’s quite restricting when it comes to accessories, but realistically I wouldn’t look to do anything beyond upgrading the basket and maybe screen - which I can get from IMS.


Came on the site by accident, not been here for ages, but saw your post. I have a Lelit Mara 62 sitting upstairs unused. Used it for 3 1/2 years before getting a Bianca. Purchased new from BB.


----------



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

cuprajake said:


> Don't buy from coffee friend
> 
> Buy from Bella barista or black cat coffee
> 
> Also check the portafilter size I know some lelit are 57mm


What’s wrong with coffeefriend? I got my grinder from them and the service was pretty good


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

Prob suggesting that as they are EU based - so any warranty issues may be problematic for you.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

eu based and i thought they were related to coffeeitalia. my mistake if there not, but id be looking to buy in the uk from a well regarded supplier thats all, its alot of money to be burned on, 

theres also clumsy goat, plus a whole host more


----------



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

I see, that makes sense. I think the Lelit stock besides Victoria and upwards is quite limited. I looked at BelaBarista and they only have the Victoria. I don’t think the fact that they are based in the EU would be a big problem for me. The EU has better consumer protection laws and guarantee than the UK, so would probably be an advantage. Also, there are no import charges on my end, so that’s not a problem. I have heard that people are not big fans of coffeeitalia. Is there a particular reason for that? I have only recently got into investing in my coffee machine and equipment, so not that familiar with the market and best retailers.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

AdrianA said:


> ...but I think at this point I just want the peace of mind of the warranty...


In that case don't buy from CaffeItalia...you'll be lucky if you get the machine you ordered, let alone a warranty.



AdrianA said:


> ...Also, there are no import charges on my end, so that’s not a problem...


Do you live in the UK ?...if so then you'll be paying import duties if you buy from CoffeeFriend.


----------



## AdrianA (9 mo ago)

Thanks, will stay away from coffeeItalia.

Just checked their website and terms of sale, they use a UK incorporated company, so no import taxes for me to cover.


----------



## cc_dw (8 mo ago)

AdrianA said:


> Thanks, will stay away from coffeeItalia.
> 
> Just checked their website and terms of sale, they use a UK incorporated company, so no import taxes for me to cover.


Hi - have you made your purchase? I have a Victoria used for a month in my home office which I'm now selling after changes to work logistics.


----------

